# Angelina Jolie plant Biopic über Kate Middleton



## beachkini (27 März 2012)

​
Angelina Jolie will angeblich das Leben der Herzogin von Cambridge auf die Leinwand bringen. Laut ‘The Sun’ ist die Schauspielerin großer Fan von Prinz Williams schöner Gattin Kate Middleton und will dieser sogar einen Film widmen.

“Angelina ist von ihr fasziniert und meint, dass sie eine wunderbare Aura hat”, berichtet ein Nahestehender der 36-jährigen Oscar-Preisträgerin. “Sie liebt ihren Look, und dass sie so einen guten Draht zum einfachen Volk hat. Sie findet, dass sie und William Güte und Aufrichtigkeit ausstrahlen.”

Nachdem Angelina Jolie, ihr Lebensgefährte Brad Pitt (48) und ihre sechs gemeinsamen Kinder im April letzten Jahres die pompöse Hochzeitsfeier des royalen Paares im Fernsehen mitverfolgten, denken Pitt und die Hollywood-Darstellerin, die vor kurzem mit dem Kriegsdrama ‘In the Land of Blood and Honey’ ihr Regie-Debüt auf die Beine stellte, nun angeblich darüber nach, eine Filmbiografie über Catherine zu drehen. “Sie haben sich schon über ein Biopic über Kate unterhalten”, weiß der Informant.

Kate und Williams Romanze hat bereits mehrmals seinen Weg auf die Fernsehbildschirme gefunden – unter anderem in ‘William & Kate – Ein Märchen wird wahr’. In der britisch-amerikanischen Produktion schlüpften Camilla Luddington und Nico Evers-Swindell in die Hauptrollen.


----------



## Q (27 März 2012)

na so alt ist sie ja noch nicht, das wird ja (noch) eine kurze Biographie  :thx:


----------

